# Catalog sharing column



## Boris (Aug 29, 2009)

Does anyone else out there think it would be helpful to have a CATALOG SHARING COLUMN on this site. People who have catalogs could post them, people who have questions, could find answers.


----------



## 30thtbird (Aug 29, 2009)

I would like to see something like that. Kenny.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 29, 2009)

i would be interested in that


----------



## OldRider (Aug 29, 2009)

thats a great idea........I know a while ago J Nichol posted a Canadian CCM catalogue that was of great help to me, and others have already posted great catalogues too. If we could pull all those catalogue posts into one category nobody might actually have to post anything else!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 29, 2009)

do you guys have any idea how many catalogs I posted, and asked people to post catalogs? no one else was posting any so when I ran out of room on my Photobucket account, I deleted over 20 catalogs, one of them was 60 pages long! typically people love to get catalogs but they don't like to share theirs. I have somewhere over 50 catalogs, if you guys show that you want to share I'll start putting them back up. you can put them in the restoration tips section, it's fairly low traffic anyway and they are most closely related to that forum. if there are enough posted I'll petition Scott about a catalog section, but it will hardly be worth it if there are only 10 catalogs there.
good luck and start posting those catalogs!!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 29, 2009)

Scott
you might have been able to just open another photobucket acct


----------



## Boris (Aug 29, 2009)

*Catalogs*

Not trying to be a pain in the butt here, but if there was heading on the menu that said "CATALOGS" under For Sale/Wanted it would be very accessible and probably heavily used. You wouldn't have to hunt for it under some other category or ask a question like, "does anyone out there know where I can find a catalog that was posted on this site some time ago, but I can't find it when I do a search" and hope you get an answer. There appears to be some interest in my suggestion. And IF I had a catalog to share with other collectors under this category, I would.


----------



## 30thtbird (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't have many catalogs, but all I have and anymore that I come up with I would be willing to post. The only reason I haven't posted them in the past is because everytime I tried, it would say that I wasn't logged in. I get tired of fighting just to make a simple post. Kenny.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 29, 2009)

Dave Marko said:


> Not trying to be a pain in the butt here, but if there was heading on the menu that said "CATALOGS" under For Sale/Wanted it would be very accessible and probably heavily used. You wouldn't have to hunt for it under some other category or ask a question like, "does anyone out there know where I can find a catalog that was posted on this site some time ago, but I can't find it when I do a search" and hope you get an answer. There appears to be some interest in my suggestion. And IF I had a catalog to share with other collectors under this category, I would.



I think I misunderstood the post, you're looking to buy/sell original literature?


----------



## sensor (Aug 29, 2009)

maybe im misunderstanding too but i think he wants a stickie with catalogs in the classifieds section for reference.....
heck try nostalgic.net you can find almost anything on there
or trfindleys site for schwinns


----------



## Boris (Aug 29, 2009)

No Scott, I'm not looking for a place to buy and sell literature. You interpreted my suggestion correctly the first time. However, since I made that suggestion, I realized that there is already a place on this website where people can post their catalogs for others to view. I went to: Features column/Photo Gallery/Literature. I was wrong when I assumed that a catalog section would be heavily used, as it was kind of slim pickins'. I think the more I say about this, the more complicated it gets. But, here's a for instance, when you posted catalog information for the 1941 Colson, shouldn't it have gone into the literature section? Please don't take offense, I'm just using this as an example.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 30, 2009)

I started posting catalogs years ago before I knew about the literature section you are speaking of, maybe even before it was even there. it was discussed that Scott would put my catalogs there and I gave full permission and said that I supported the idea. I don't have the ability to post them there and that's as far as it went. how many catalogs were you thinking of sharing? if it is just a few you can post them here in the restoration forum, eventually we can see if Scott can find time to get some of them put in the literature section.


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 30, 2009)

OK....start 'em coming. The floodgates are open! Email me your catalogs and I will get them posted to the literature section in the picture galleries. I will get them posted as soon as I can, but if I get alot at once, it may take a little time. Please send them to sm2501@aol.com. If the files are really large, I have another email address that can accept big files. Please email me for that address if needed.


----------



## Boris (Aug 30, 2009)

*Catalogs*

Thank you Scott! I'm sorry this turned into such a mess. Hopefully people will participate. It seems to me that this could be a very useful tool. The CABE  is a great website. Maybe now it will be even better!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 30, 2009)

Dave, let me know what you're posting so I don't send in the same thing.


----------



## Boris (Sep 1, 2009)

Scott-
I don't have any catalogs....but if I did, I'd post em. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Maybe I'll get lucky and find something at the Iron Ranch Swap this month.


----------

